# old fashioned gsd



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

what has happened to the silver grey dark saddled gsd like the one i grew up with. i haven't seen this coloring since this pup. he passed in 1964.


----------



## Doc (Jan 13, 2009)

Valiantdale.com


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Not sure about how 'old fashioned' a GSD you are talking about going back just to the 1960's.

The German Shepherd Dog, breed history


----------



## CeCe (Jun 1, 2011)

"Valiantdale.com" Stunning dogs! Especially Phantom.


----------



## Magnolia (Jul 18, 2011)

I love my black and silver boy. :wub:


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

as good looking as all the gsd i see here, none are what i am referring to. picture a more silver dog with a black saddle. tks all for replying.


----------



## Anubis_Star (Jul 25, 2012)

Correct me if I am wrong, but I always believed that rich dark/warm pigments were desired in the breed?

Dilutes definitely undesirable - livers, blues, whites, etc... But silvers would lack the obvious warm rich pigments.

Of course, "No good dog is a bad color" -- Max von Stephanitz 

I am always weary of kennels that breed for "old fashion GSDs" because for them this usually translates into over-sized, under-angulated, soft dogs. Something that is just, IMHO, not what an original working GSD was. Not some of the last dogs Stephanitz himself hand picked to be siegers. That's just my usual experience, not knowing something about a certain kennel, I can't really speak to their stock or quality of dogs.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i thought blk&silver (grey) was a standard color.



Anubis_Star said:


> Correct me if I am wrong, but I always believed that rich dark/warm pigments were desired in the breed?
> 
> >>>> Dilutes definitely undesirable - livers, blues, whites, etc... But silvers would lack the obvious warm rich pigments.<<<<
> 
> ...


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

I think the Rin Tin Tin lines still produce some black and silvers although they might be sables not saddle backs. Here's one of their young females. 
http://www.rintintin.com/rttcom/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=51&Itemid=18

Anubis-star - You're right, dark rich colors are preferred but have nothing to do with the dogs temperament. White isn't a dilute btw, it masks another color.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

What is generally called "black & silver" is actually a black & tan with poor, washed-out pigment, so that the tan appears silvery. I believe it is a fault in the breed, which is why most reputable breeders tend to breed away from it. I am not sure I'd trust a breeder who breeds FOR that color...


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Like Freestep said, the black and silver color is genetically a black and tan dog with washed out tan pigment. It was indeed seen more often in decades past than it is today. While not a true fault in the sense that it doesn't disqualify the dog under the standard like dilute (blue and liver) colors do, the standard prefers rich colors rather than pale ones, so it isn't something that most breeders would intentionally breed for. Though American breeders have not put as much emphasis on color as the European ones, so it can still be found fairly often in some of the older American lines.


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

Yes, I know exactly what you mean, my next door neighbor had a black and silver in the late 1960's early 70's. It was the first GSD I saw, and had always wanted one since. We could not find that coloring anywhere in my area when we looked for a GSD 2 years ago.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

GSDs in shelters in OH and some of the surrounding states - there seem to be some black/silvers and whenever rescue is able to pull them (space/other considerations), adopters typically flock to them.

Can't tell if he's silver or grey!
http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/23498961















 

Same with her!















  
http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/23354229

Handsome boy, darker...















 
http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/16378040


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Petfinder Adoptable Dog | German Shepherd Dog | Anna, IL | Anya

Another...


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

Allycia at 14 years of age - She just happened to be this colour . One and only . 

CARMSPACK.com


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Magnolia said:


> I love my black and silver boy. :wub:


Your pup is a patterned sable (and really cute!) not a black and silver, which like others have mentioned, is basically a black and tan with very light tan.


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

i see from other threads, i shouldn't have used the words "old fashioned". i should have asked about an older color. thanks for all the responses. the color i am referring to is a silver grey, with black saddle. this gsd was a wedding present from grandfather to my parents in 1953. maybe i remember it wrong, or maybe it was just an off color. either way, when i start my puppy search, my selection will not be based on coat color.


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

Maybe the colors on the old-time GSDs look the way they do because you are looking at old photos (that are faded and washed out).  :wild:


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

Good_Karma said:


> Maybe the colors on the old-time GSDs look the way they do because you are looking at old photos (that are faded and washed out).  :wild:


my sisters beat me to all the old photo's years ago. i was born in 57, so i grew up with this dog till i was 10. now if you want to say my memory is getting a little faded, you could be right. i see you are from ny, these gsds came from a breeder on a farm right above middletown ny.


----------



## Karla (Dec 14, 2010)

Was it more like this?


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

karla, think more of a blue grey, who knows maybe "silver" name of my gsd, was a mutant color never to be seen again. that is a very good looking gsd.


----------



## deldridge72 (Oct 25, 2011)

Growing up the color desired was Blk & Silver, you just did not hear of Blk & tan, but as with all fads . . . . The breeder marked my old male as Blk & Silver whereas he was truly Blk & Cream/Gold-very decided colors until he was neutered at 5 and then the colors soften-by the time he passed in January his saddle had roaned. He's pictured in the avatar.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Whiteshepherds said:


> I think the Rin Tin Tin lines still produce some black and silvers although they might be sables not saddle backs. Here's one of their young females.


My boy is from Rin Tin Tin lines, and his color is washed out. Not silver, though more tans & reds. At 4, his saddle is nearly gone.


----------



## tank101 (Mar 30, 2012)

Excuse me if I am wrong but I heard the "old fashioned" GSD's and now called Shiloh Shepherds? Or are they a completely different line? Hope I didn't offend anyone.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Shiloh Shepherds are a "new" breed mixed with German Shepherd. "Old Fashioned", as they are described today, are larger, softer temperament. I have heard that some "old fashioned" GSD's are actually a mix to make them larger. But if you look at dogs like Doc has, they are purebred.


----------

